# [EVDL] Inexpensive rainproof, GFCI, Disconnect, in the box for home charging



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*
http://www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Disconnect-GFCI-Load-Center-240V-up-to-60A=
-P9279C632.aspx
* * this site is selling a "Spa' disconnect although manual It is
the perfect manual implementation for a at home charger supply, and simple,
waterproof, and low priced. It is a simple manual implementation, including
the GFCI protection and also includes a manual disconnect all in a proper
electric rated box, at a reasonable price, at only$120, to connect the
charging outlet or cord to then run another wire to power panel and a 240
volt 30 to 60 A circuit breaker. And it is "Rainproof ! " I've paid more
for the 240 v. GFCI !
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI - EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
It=92s estimated that the existing U.S. electrical grid has sufficient
capacity
to fully fuel three-quarters of the nation=92s 217 million passenger vehic=
les
*.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100816/314a1ff6=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

